

Our Facebook page has been hacked, and it’s impossible to get it back - livestyle
http://www.cultofmac.com/324617/our-facebook-page-has-been-hacked-and-its-impossible-to-get-it-back/

======
forgottenpass
I wonder how far back in cult of mac's archives I'd have to go to see them
rationalize and/or downplay the way valley tech companies treat their users
like shit.

------
gnu8
The good news is that you have standing to bring your case here, to the Hacker
News informal court of appeals. It's very likely that a human from Facebook
will notice this post and take pity on you. But how many organizations and
individuals are not members of the tech community and have access to a forum
where they might be heard?

------
coco1989
I hate Facebook as well. I have a presence but it is all lies and subterfuge.
I also hate Instagram who wants to see pictures.. I used to like Reddit they
have a lot better pictures but this site Hacker News is my favorite because of
the words. Also Facebook is all exgirlfriends all the time and who needs that.

------
ratfacemcgee
tbh i couldn't even tell the difference

